# Any way to get a cat OUT of heat???



## Hears The Water

Howdy folks. We have recently adopted a kitten that was dumped out here. She is just beautiful, black with green eyes and a couple of tufts of white here and there. Any way Tac (yep, her name is cat spelled backwards son did it  ) has been in heat for the last week. She has been scheduled to be spayed on Jan 6, ever since we got her. We have a realy great program here where you can get low cost or free spaying and neutering along with a free rabies shot, but the waiting list is long. Hence the long wait. Anyway, in the mean time, Tac is in heat and making all of us nuts. We are not letting her outside for obvious reasons. Bless her little kitty heart, she is yowling a lot and making this kind of a cross between a purr and a meow off and on all day and most of the night. She is jumping up in the windows trying to get out and she will walk in front of you and flop down on the floor and do her "I-am-in-heat posturing". Dh John is pretty fed up. So what we are wondering is this: is there any way of forceing a cat out of heat? I heard somewhere that you can toss cold water on a hen to make her not broody anymore, and so we are wondering if there is something simular for cats. Anyone? Thanks in advance for your help.
God bless you and yours
Debbie


----------



## Swampdweller

Hears The Water said:


> : is there any way of forceing a cat out of heat?
> 
> 
> Yup. Stick it in the freezer.
> Works for chickens, too.
> 
> 
> *whistles innocently as he leaves the room*


----------



## southerngurl

I don't think so, other than letting her get pregnant. There would have to be a hormonal change I would think. That is kinda like trying to stop menstration. Where as a broody hen is something triggered by environmental factors (like full warm nest-- some hens go broody in winter because they get all snuggled up and warm at night then wake up broody :haha: ), heat is a cats normal cycle. I know how bad those cats can be when they are in heat  .


----------



## bumpus

Let's see what is that number after 21 ?

Oh yeah twenty ___ single shot.  :waa: 

Or you could tell her that all of the Tom Cats 
have headaches at this time. :haha:


----------



## melina

Female cats stay in heat more or less all the time until they get pregnant. You only have 7 days to go! Hang in there and don't let her out! Seriously, it's a vicious circle once they get bred because they can come back in heat just a few weeks after giving birth. Between that and the milk supply that vets hate to cut through to spay, it can be back to back litters. I had the same thing happen with a little gal we adopted years ago and it was a couple of weeks of misery for all of us before her appointment came up.


----------



## Dawndra

Swampdweller said:


> Hears The Water said:
> 
> 
> 
> : is there any way of forceing a cat out of heat?
> 
> 
> Yup. Stick it in the freezer.
> Works for chickens, too.
> 
> 
> *whistles innocently as he leaves the room*
> 
> 
> 
> hehe... you know, it's a good think I know you , or I'd think you were wierd or something! hehe..
> 
> My sister has a friend who works at a pet shop. soneone called in a few weeks ago & wondered what to do for their cat. the lady told them that the cat was in heat. They wondered what to do. she said... wait or let it be with a boy cat...
> 
> they then asked what they could do to masterbate their cat. the lady called them sick & hung up on them...
Click to expand...


----------



## Guest

I know at our vet, they don't recommend spaying a cat while she's in heat due to the increased risk of complications. They actually recommend to people to either schedule spaying to be done while the cat is not bred and not in heat, or they recommend having it done early in pregnancy. You can call and ask the place where you are getting it done...if she's seriously driving you nuts, you could always let her breed now, she'll go out of heat, and spaying her on the 6th would take care of unwanted kittens. Ask first though, I know some places charge extra for cats in heat and pregnant cats.


----------



## Laura

Cold showers work to quell the passions of cats and dogs in heat. It certainly takes their mind off the problem. I've had to do that to a few pets that were getting too obscene to be in the same room with my family.

Or you lock her up in a kitty carrier and put her in the back of the closet.


----------



## terragirl

I heard this on a vet program on TV once but I have never tried it. You could use a q-tip and put it in....well you probably get the idea. She needs to feel like she was bred. It is supposed to force the cat out of heat for about two weeks or so until she realizes that she is not pregnant. It should give you enough time until she is spayed, if it works. I know they can drive you crazy during the heat cycle. Good luck!


----------



## Dances In Woods

I don't think you can stop it. It would be like trying to keep us (women) from having a period. Ask your vet or the program that's doing the spay/neuter thing for advice.
I bet it it is frustrating but try to ignore her until her Appointment date. Just keep doing what your doing by keeping her inside & away from other cats. January is almost here and then you won't have to worry about it anymore.  
Good luck!


----------



## amelia

The following works for me:

Come in from a sweaty outdoor task, don't stop at shower, grasp by hair and give one of those "I'm going to break your jaw" kisses while groping body parts and uttering, "God, I'm horny."


----------



## Michael W. Smith

Terragirl has got the answer. That is exactly what our vet's assistant says to do. Slide a Qtip end in a couple times so she thinks she was bred. That should settle her down for a while at least! Hope it helps.


----------



## Guest

we are going through this *exact* situaiton now ~ our lil kitty was doing all the things yours did, except wee also found a few spots where she had gone pee. that, i did not appreciate....lol.
she is also scheduled to be spayed , just waiting now.
what we ended up doing is putting her in our basement ~ which is the laundry room so she saw us daily - we let our other 3 cats ( 2 boys 1 girl already neutered/spayed) in at night but kept the cat door locked.just yesterday we noticed she wasn't howling & acting weird...so she is back upstairs w/ us now & so far so good!
so, i say just bide your time until the 6th... goodluck & thanks for being a responsible pet owner & getting her spayed


----------



## ~harvestfamily~

oh , sorry! i forgot to log in ~ that was me who posted up there


----------



## idontno

Took my Shelty to Vet...She was driving us crazy....and my German Shepard.Vet put her on the table and inserted finger........SHE really looked funny doing my dog.But it worked.........


----------



## Guest

SPAYSPAYSPAYSPAYSPAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
In vet terms, it's called an ovariohysterectomy. I ought to know............I'm a cat vet. There is no need to wait til she is "out of heat" since any vet worth their degree can safely spay a cat in heat. She will stay in heat physiologically (though her behavior will fluctuate) until she is bred successfully or fall arrives. This is not medically appropriate, as the more heat (estrus) a cat is allowed to go through, the greater her chance of mammary (breast) cancer later in life. Every cat I "spay" from Christmas until June is in heat, and it never stops me. I charge $10 extra for the few extra minutes it takes.


----------



## Gimpy_Magoo

amelia said:


> The following works for me:
> 
> Come in from a sweaty outdoor task, don't stop at shower, grasp by hair and give one of those "I'm going to break your jaw" kisses while groping body parts and uttering, "God, I'm horny."





I think I'm in love


----------



## southerngurl

Yea, vets just don't like to do spays when they are in heat because of all the blood, right? I have watched some spays (and nueters), it is neat.


----------

